# My Visla eye's problem



## pabllo (Sep 6, 2020)

Hey! Madam shes 1.5 age visla, 2 weeks ago first eye start to change little, then both, one of them is worst then another allways, it itches and swells slightly specially upper eyelid she hes a little less hair therer. I got some deferent medicine but i think help a little :/ or nothing... plus is eyes looked worst on start. Did you have something like this ? its from food ? or what? Vet said that well see but it could me even something autoimmune :/ What do you think? Thankds ! Im from PL sorry 4 english


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Pretty girl.
What food is she on? Any changes in diet or other circumstances recently? Did your vet do a full blood panel?


----------



## pabllo (Sep 6, 2020)

Gabica said:


> Pretty girl.
> What food is she on? Any changes in die or other circumstances recently? Did your vet do a full blood panel?


We tried different ones (Pedigree, Bit Care, purina dog chow puppy )
because not all of them are liked... and she usted to eat home food sometimes , liek bones , rice, groats from other dogs in home ... and some times I don't know what she ate because I can't always see. there is no diet at all... last time she swallowed sock , after a few days she vomited that thing. Sometimes blisters appear on the body that disappear quickly. There wos no blood panel but vet found something under the microscope in shes eye (discharge from the eye) and sent it do lab to found out what is that, He wos not sure.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

having a balanced diet is key for strong immune system. you can see what the lab results are and see whether any blood work is required too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wondering if it's a eye infection triggered by allergies?
I enlarge the picture of just for eye.


----------

